# Best Computer for under $600?



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I primarily use my computer for internet, iTunes, Microsoft Office and editing photos that I take. Would like to add Blu Ray in the future. 

I am not a gamer and have no plans to become a gamer.

I have a Dell 21" monitor that I plan to keep.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I guess I will just go with another Dell. I get employee pricing with them and the deals seem decent.

Thanks for all of the help! :lol


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's one for sale in the for sale forum (with blu ray)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I think the reason you didn't get a lot of answers is because your needs are not very demanding, so virtually any computer you bought today would serve your needs just fine. Any PC that comes with a Blu-Ray drive should have all the horsepower and video processing power needed to handle Blu-Ray movies.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Dell XPS Studio


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> I think the reason you didn't get a lot of answers is because your needs are not very demanding, so virtually any computer you bought today would serve your needs just fine. Any PC that comes with a Blu-Ray drive should have all the horsepower and video processing power needed to handle Blu-Ray movies.


So basically you are saying that the Blu-ray computers already have beefed up processing and video capabilities?

If that's the case I will just increas what I spend and get one with a Blu-ray pre-loaded.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Other than photo editing, you can do everything you want with a $299 netbook. My netbook gets tons more use than its much more powerful brother.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

for the most part any current PC is plenty.. the core2s have plenty of power for current software..

All I suggest is to add a dedicated video card and they work great..


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Dell XPS Studio


Very nice.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Other than photo editing, you can do everything you want with a $299 netbook. My netbook gets tons more use than its much more powerful brother.


Same here. $220 Acer Netbook, resides within arms reach while I sit on my BFA. I hardly use my others.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

A base-model Mac Mini would suit your needs quite well.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I already have an HP netbook. I want a more a substantial main computer. My wife will use it for her business and I will use it for multi-media. As my 6 year old gets older he will likely want to play a few games and use it for school. Also as my Blu-ray collection expands I want an additional place to view them other than our TV's.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> There's one for sale in the for sale forum (with blu ray)


Price negotiable.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Price negotiable.


Is it compatible with a Dell monitor?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There is no 'compatibility' with monitors. They just work.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I no longer buy pc's from the big named vendors. I build my own. I can offer you something from personal experience. We bought a gateway pc in 2000 and the sucker still works. We don't use it anymore but I can hook it up now and will still run. Take a look at the DX4831 Series. You have a choice if i3 or i5 processors. Starting at $559.99. I don't know anything about this model so do your research. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Is it compatible with a Dell monitor?


Yep, in fact you can hook up a couple of them to it if you desire.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Price negotiable.


I'm sooooo tempted to buy it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to buy it.


I could bring it over this weekend.


----------

